# Monitors for Carputers



## shaneckc (Jun 17, 2012)

What are you guys using for monitors in your carputers? 

I've been kicking around the idea of building one for a while, but the only monitor that I've found so far that I would consider using is this one:

10.4" Transflective Open Frame LCD Monitor - XRSSR10, Open Frame Display

The price tag kills me, though.


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

ya, anything that is trans-reflective is gonna hurt. most run the lilliput series of monitors. if your brave you can split the screen itself and install the films to make it trans-reflective, 3m. ive also read some good things about these guys LCD Polarizer


----------



## sunburn (May 27, 2011)

i used 15" touchscreen monitor


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

Just used the MIMO 720S. Got it hooked up to test to my desktop and it works very well. We will see. I will make a build log so you can check it out.


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

Thoughts on Xenarc 703? I like the LCD brightness for working in a sunny environment like a car.


----------

